# Gearbox judder on a 2.3 130 multijet



## G4EKF

I have just ordered a new Chausson Welcome 78eb.

I keep reading about seriouse problems with judder and gearbox problems.

Has this been sorted out?

I'm getting worried about this and if I find a judder when the MH is handed over I will refuse to accept this.

I called into the local Fiat dealer and they told me the modification will only be done to vehicles that have the problem.

Any views on this problem?

G4EKF


----------



## rayc

G4EKF said:


> I have just ordered a new Chausson Welcome 78eb.
> 
> I keep reading about seriouse problems with judder and gearbox problems.
> 
> Has this been sorted out?
> 
> I'm getting worried about this and if I find a judder when the MH is handed over I will refuse to accept this.
> 
> I called into the local Fiat dealer and they told me the modification will only be done to vehicles that have the problem.
> 
> Any views on this problem?
> 
> G4EKF


Firstly I hope you enjoy your Chausson as much as we enjoy ours.
It is impossible to know whether your MH will have had the gearbox modifications done as part of the build as Fiat do not release that sort of thing. 
In any event the first thing is to find out is do have a problem. Most of the members on here, including myself, who own a 2.3 Chausson did not have any major reverse judder problems. Fiat have for the last couple of years modified any 2.3 without question where the owner has informed them they have a problem .
The mod is in two parts which are now normally done at the same time.
Mod A is to replace the engine mounts. You will know if your have been done if there is not a thump when you start the engine. The new mounts stop it completely. Mod B is new reverse gear and clutch and a few associated parts.

If you have some hours to spare this topic may either scare you or reassure you:
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-43588-.html

In addition check that the engine has a top cover fitted and that the windsreen scutttle is sealed so that water cannot get between the windscreen and the scuttle and soaking the engine & electrics.
http://www.fiat.co.uk/Community/forums/thread/573.aspx

All the best with your 78.

ray


----------



## Spacerunner

Just to add what Ray posted.

My Chausson is of 2007 vintage so had one of the early Fiat chassis with judder.
I've had all the mods done and am quite satisfied with the performance.

Last week after forgetting to fill up the water tank I had to reverse round half of the Forest Holidays site at Forest of Dean. This was accomplished with no drama, albeit slightly faster than I would have wanted as, in my opinion, the reverse gear is still too high.

But! Remember we are talking about a commercial vehicle and not a limo :wink:


----------



## peribro

My understanding is that Fiat made various modifications last year to the chassis / engine of new 2.3 vehicles coming off the production line and that these modifications have resolved the issues. I would therefore presume that yours is going to be one of the "new" builds. I took delivery of mine in December last year and it is not clear whether mine was pre or post the modification. I do know that I can reverse at relatively slow speeds and have never felt any juddering, so either way I am happy - at least at the moment!


----------



## studs

*Gearbox Judder*

Hi all I am thinking of buying a chausson 94 on a Ducato 130 2007
Does anybody know what the modifications would cost

Thanks Dave


----------



## chubs

Have a Swift Sundance 130 no problems with reverse


----------



## Spacerunner

*Re: Gearbox Judder*



studs said:


> Hi all I am thinking of buying a chausson 94 on a Ducato 130 2007
> Does anybody know what the modifications would cost
> 
> Thanks Dave


Check here for any recalls not completed on your proposed vehicle.

Also phone Fiat Customer Services for a hard copy of all updates, mods and recalls to the vehicle. They only require the motorhome's registration number.


----------



## Pet12

G4EKF said:


> I have just ordered a new Chausson Welcome 78eb.
> 
> I keep reading about seriouse problems with judder and gearbox problems.
> 
> Has this been sorted out?
> 
> I'm getting worried about this and if I find a judder when the MH is handed over I will refuse to accept this.
> 
> I called into the local Fiat dealer and they told me the modification will only be done to vehicles that have the problem.
> 
> Any views on this problem?
> 
> G4EKF


Hi
I have the Welcome 76, 59 plate it had a bit of a judder from new but nothing to worry about, I asked the Fiat dealer at its second service to check it out they confirmed it needed the modifacations, so via tel calls from Milan and Preston Fiat it was done, so well satisfied with the service, and the Chausson is a good MH so enjoy. Pete


----------



## mikebeaches

Another satisfied Chausson 2.3 Fiat-base owner.

Purchased new October 2010 and believe the chassis build was around February of the same year. I haven't had any reversing problems or judder. 

Ironically, experienced slight judder when starting from standstill going forward in first gear, when the vehicle was brand new. The clutch was extremely fierce. But after a short while it bedded in and is absolutely fine now.

Hope you enjoy your van.


----------



## thevines

Hi, we're taking delivery of our new 2012 Welcome 78EB in the NY (arrives at the dealer end of next week and we've agreed to leave collection until then as I don't want a rushed job!!!) It's on the Euro5 Ducato and I understand the judder problem no longer exists (touch wood). Enjoy your new MH as I'm sure we will!


----------

